

Show HN: Quick and Dirty indexing of JSON with Python - wilsonfiifi
https://gist.github.com/johnwilson/9009797

======
wilsonfiifi
This is part of a proof of concept to see if one can build a JSON based query
language (similar to mongodb) to store/retrieve JSON data from SQLite (or
Redis) for example.

The end goal is to make Bytengine (www.bytengine.com) data repository as
flexible as possible.

Any thoughts/suggestions on this would be great!

